# My beef with the vw cc



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it me or does anyone else hate the fact that we cant jack the car up and put a jack stand next to the jack...i cannot stand this and it irritates me to no end when i change the oil...also i cant stand that this damn car has an electronic ebrake...heres a test for ya, put the car in drive, engage the ebrake and hit the gas...IT DISENGAGES....so basically you have no backup if your driving and the brakes give out for what ever reason if it happens....by far the 2 biggest pitas i have with this car..give me my frame rail and hand ebrake back damnit..:banghead:
End rant


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Guess it's time to sell it, didn't you notice all this during the test drive??


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im guessing you havent tried to hold the ebrake button in, while driving... I would suggest doing just that if your brakes fail. If youd like to "test" it, roll at 10or so mph, in a safe area and hold the button down. The engineers arent stupid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Your problem with jacking up the car is an easy fix

Jack up at the pinch weld and put your jack stand under the front lower control arm mount.

And if you're trying to get the rear of the car up as well....you can jack from the front & if you have a jack that'll go high enough, it'll lift the whole side of the car & you can put the jack stand under the rear pinch weld


On a GTI, but the SAME exact thing for a CC:



JetTurbo said:


> I snapped some pics while lifting the car awhile back.
> 
> I lift the car from the front jack point. I have found I can safely position my floor jack so that it contacts the vertical metal jack plate and not the plastic parts (see third pic for detail). Lifting from the front jack point, front and back wheels come off the ground. The plate at the jack point is reinforced and so far it has not bent on me (I've lifted it more times than I care to recall too) At this camera angle, it looks like the plastic side skirt is contacting the jack -- it is not.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with the jack points, not a big deal. The ebrake to me still seems like a waste of time to change. But to each his own. And with regard to holding the ebrake button if something happens, how the hell are you supposed to know that. No one informs you when buying a vehicle that it was designed to be held down to force lock it. To me that seems highly dangerous because both hands should be on the wheel, not holding a button and trying to control a car with a locked up wheel with one hand. Im gonna read the manual today and see what it says out of curiosity. I know im talking worse case scenario here but c'mon, thats a little ridiculous


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's really no different than the keyless start cars. In an emergency you have to hold the start button down to kill the car...remember the whole Toyota debacle?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OneBadCorrado said:


> To me that seems highly dangerous because both hands should be on the wheel, not holding a button and trying to control a car with a locked up wheel with one hand. Im gonna read the manual today and see what it says out of curiosity. I know im talking worse case scenario here but c'mon, thats a little ridiculous


It doesn't lock up the wheels like if you truly pulled a manual e-brake. It just slows you down quickly, in a safe way.

From someone that tried it:


gearheadzTV said:


> Well I finally got to try hitting the E brake while diving. Never had the guts to try it in my last passat or the wife's new Tig but I couldn't pass it up when they gave me a shiny new CC as a loaner this week :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> First at 15 , then 30 & finally 45 mph, oh and it was in the rain! Wow! I was quite impressed with how fast it comes to a stop and it only veered slightly to the left...like 6" tops if even.
> It sure feels like all 4 wheels are braking cus it feels like it squats down flat and you can feel the abs kick in too. Crazy but glad I tried it. After all the owners manual says ,iirc to use it in the event of emergency.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been wondering how this ebrake would work. I want to try it... do you press ebrake down or pull up as normal?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^wut?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

I tried it at 15mph and i hate to say it but im impressed...i held the button down as said by another member on the forums and it stops QUICK!!!..my beef has been bypassed by user knowledge..impressed with the ebrake..still hate the jack points but is not gonna steer me away from a cc...i went from a corrado( miss it everyday) to a B6A4 to the cc and i love them all differently...the cc just gives me that family feel for my wife and my son...:thumbup:


----------



## vinmanss (Jul 18, 2014)

My main beef and pretty much only one os....the lack of no "integrated Garage Door Openner" is mind boggling. ...:screwy:

really... my wifes 2004 Volvo has it, every vehicle since for us has had one.

I have to take the old school "clicker" out of my 1965 El Camino and attach it to the visor.

Silly

VinMan out


----------



## ericb760 (May 10, 2014)

vinmanss said:


> My main beef and pretty much only one os....the lack of no "integrated Garage Door Openner" is mind boggling. ...:screwy:
> 
> really... my wifes 2004 Volvo has it, every vehicle since for us has had one.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize my CC didn't have Home Link until I got it home and went to program it. Wat? My '99 Acura (and every car since, Ford, Hyundai) had it. Though not a deal breaker, it really pissed me off.


----------



## vinmanss (Jul 18, 2014)

eric.... I'm with you brutha.... and... I agree... its mind boggling our CC's dont have integrated garage door openers....:banghead:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

vinmanss said:


> My main beef and pretty much only one os....the lack of no "integrated Garage Door Openner" is mind boggling. ...:screwy:
> 
> really... my wifes 2004 Volvo has it, every vehicle since for us has had one.
> 
> ...




Wow!! You have to use the old school clicker - you poor thing, go sit down and rest yourself, life seems a bit too hard for you.


----------



## bengy (Sep 10, 2010)

vinmanss said:


> eric.... I'm with you brutha.... and... I agree... its mind boggling our CC's dont have integrated garage door openers....:banghead:


Mine does. In the driver side sun visor. At least that's what I think it is. It has 3 buttons.


----------



## vinmanss (Jul 18, 2014)

Rlinetexas....

You are correct, the walk to get the old school clicker out of my 65 el camino got me tired........ I even had to change the battery, I needed a nap after that...

I'm all good with some ball busting.

Take care

VinMan Out....


----------

